# Die richtige Musik im richtigem Augenblick



## Silmyiél (18. März 2011)

Mir geht es um Augenblicke in Filmen/Serien bei denen im richtigen Augeblick die (für euch) gefühlte richtige Musik anfängt.

Ihr denkt euch jetzt wohl: häää, was will der?

Ein Beispiel:


Der Herr der Ringe, Die Wiederkehr des Königs (oder wie es im Kino hieß: Die Rückkehr des Königs). Teil 3 eben. 
Eigentlich ist der ganze Film, die ganze Trilogie ein Meisterwerk in allen Punkten (wenn man einmal von den Kürzungen absieht) und ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die Vorgeschichte "Der Hobbit" (mein erstes selber gelesenes Buch -.- ). Ich schweife ab..

Herr der Ringe, Teil 3, Die Rückkehr des Königs im Kino. Große Leinwand, exzellente Musikanlage.

Sauron's Armee hat gerade die Tore von Minas Tirith durchbrochen, Gandalf kämpft den Obersten der Nazghúl, (ich glaube er hieß Khamûhl), der Statthalter hat sich soeben dem Feuer gewidmet und man weiß in der ohnehin schon sehr zerstörten Stadt eine weitere Armee aus dem Süden (Harad) ist im Anmarsch. Es sieht dunkel aus für die Einwohner Gondors. 


Und dann..


...in der Ferne erklingt ein Horn.


Die jetzt einsetzende Musik, die Rede Theoden's und dann der Angriff der Rohirrim verursacht bei mir immer noch eine Gänsehaut. 

Ich bin inzwischen 22, meine Interessen in Sachen Fantasy-Filmen etc. schwächen langsam aber sicher immer weiter ab, aber diese Szene ... Unglaublich gut.

Ihr versteht was ich meine?


Anderes kurzes Beispiel:

Supernatural Staffel 2, Folge 17, "Heart", wer die Folge gesehen hat weiß genau was ich meine. Stichwort: "Ich will das du es tust, Sam".


Leider wird's jetzt zu lang.  Deswegen die Frage an euch: 


Was kennt ihr an Szenen in Filmen oder Serien an denen (egal ob lustig, dramatisch oder sonstwas) die für euch perfekte Musik einsetzt? Legt los!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Auf sowas achte ich meistens nicht. Für mich zählt immer das gesamte Bild bzw die gesamte Szene. Aber Herr der Ringe ist doch voll mit sowas.


----------



## Silmyiél (18. März 2011)

Ja, Herr der Ringe ist wirklich gut gefüllt mit solchen Augenblicken.

Aber es geht mir ja nur um HDR sondern auch um andere Filme/Serien. In denen einfach die Musik genau passend zur Szene ist.


----------



## Konov (18. März 2011)

Ich denke, ich weiß was du meinst.

In einem meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme ("Heat") gibt es die Szene mit dem Bankraub wo die Polizisten kurz vorher noch erfahren wo der Raub stattfindet.
Die ganze Szene, inklusive die Schießerei danach ist für mich einfach genial gemacht. Adrenalin pur, man fiebert mit, mit allen Beteiligten. Ist in dem Film im Übrigen öfter so...

Gibt sicher noch andere Filme wo das auch so ist, aber mir fällt jetzt spontan keiner ein. ^^


----------



## Berserkius (18. März 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenbabba in Terminator 1


Szene wo er mit das Auto reinkracht und aussteigt. Geil!! Der Soundtrack






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4x_pH3Koy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einbetten ist da deaktiviert einfach nochmal draufdrücken 



Oder American Fighter 2

leider nicht von Anfang an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqw9FW8QyIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Bin gerade in fahrt sry

Bloodsport der Endkampf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0YDuSLXcX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Angel of the City





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYb7BBklT08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Karate Tiger 1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi_hW3mUs4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lachflash Scary Movie 2 der komische Diener echt zum schiessen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRL5D_4bTvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kung Fu Hustle extrem geil diese Szene





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5SCihtqwxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bei den neuen Filmen fallen mir leider keine ein ausser wie oben beschrieben von Herr der Ringe


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2011)

Was Herr der Ringe angeht, kann ich nur beipflichten. Theoden's Rede und die Musikuntermalung - einfach gigantisch.

Eine der für mich emotionalsten Szenen, dank der Musikuntermalung, war die Beerdigung von Kutner bei Dr. House. Der hat sich überraschend umgebracht, Dreizehn und Foreman haben ihn gefunden und House zweifelte an seinen Fähigkeiten, kleinste Details zu bemerken. Auf Kutner's Beerdigung läuft das Lied "Lose You" von Pete Yorn - Ich hab Rotz und Wasser geheult.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caRjO98Ftek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Nur mit Proxy anzuschauen)

Ebenso wie bei der wohl traurigsten Szene aus 16 Staffeln "Hinter Gittern" - Der Tod von Nik, die einem Hirntumor erliegt. Alle sind auf dem Hof, damit Nik den Himmel noch einmal sehen kann, Mel drückt ihr einen selbst gebastelten Drachen in die Hand. Nach einer Weile schläft Nik ein und der Drache gleitet ihr aus der Hand und wird vom Wind weggeweht. Untermalt wird das ganze von Carolyn Debernes "En Route" - supertraurig. Anschließend liest Uschi noch aus einem Buch vor, was traurig, aber gleichzeitig auch hoffnungsvoll ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2DvlpwPsow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nein, ich möchte jetzt nicht hören, wie unrealistisch und abgedreht diese Serie war. Das sind/waren andere Serien auch 


Wo ich jedes mal heule, wenn ich es sehe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9P8kwOU7VJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Musik ist perfekt. Und ich flenn jedes Mal.


----------



## Silmyiél (19. März 2011)

Genau das meine ich @ Schneemaus 

Die Dr. House und die Scrubs Szene find ich auch immer wieder sehr ergreifend. 


Ach und für alle die oben erwähnt Szene aus Supernatural 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbhwAlrE3bw


----------



## Berserkius (19. März 2011)

Green Mile   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNBieXXV8NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Enemy Mine-Mein Geliebter Feind

Band of Brothers Im Konzentrationslager ( musste ich sogar tränen vergiessen )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOLo_Q2Q5Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stand by Me Das Geheimnis des Sommers




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Friedhof der Kuscheltiere ( fand den ganzen Film traurig, besonders zum Schluss mit den kleinen )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7bKVcSs2Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

Wo ich es heute abend gerade gesehen habe:

Das Ende von der "Truman Show" mit Jim Carrey. Auf jedenfall sehr emotional und die theatralische Musik passt natürlich zu der Szene, wo er merkt, dass er in einer künstlichen Welt gelebt hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBu9l_EKWVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. März 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Kung Fu Hustle extrem geil diese Szene
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h9rIyE9V-BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Fight ballert mehr. 

Ab 02:35 <3


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Mal etwas anderes. Die bis jetzt hier aufgezählten "Augenblicke" stammen alle aus Filmen. Habt ihr so etwas auch schon mal im RL erlebt?
Irgendwo in einer Situation in der ihr wart, und auf euerm MP3 player kahm gerade zur rechten Zeit das richtige Lied?

Ich war vor einem Jahr in Neuseeland in den Ferien. Unter anderem auch an dem Ort, an dem sie Edoras aufgebaut und gedreht haben. Gut die Stadt steht schon lange nicht mehr da aber die ganze Landschaft ist einfach nur atemberaubend. Da steht man auf dem Hügel, blick über das Tal, im Hintergrund die Berge und spielt den Herr der Ringe Soundtrack ab. *schauder*


----------



## bkeleanor (22. März 2011)

House M.D. am ende wird oft sehr passende Musik hinterlegt.

Dark Knight

Back to the Future - Alle Teile (Alan Silvestri = God of movie soundtrack)

Disneys Cars - zu beginn von Sherly Crow (Real gone) absolut genial zur rennszene (put the pedal to the metal) und auch der song der auf der reise nach Californien läuft (route 66) von wem weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und auch der song der auf der reise nach Californien läuft (route 66) von wem weiss ich nicht mehr.


Rascal Flatts - Life is a highway




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QM88kxxMlhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Mal etwas anderes. Die bis jetzt hier aufgezählten "Augenblicke" stammen alle aus Filmen. Habt ihr so etwas auch schon mal im RL erlebt?
> Irgendwo in einer Situation in der ihr wart, und auf euerm MP3 player kahm gerade zur rechten Zeit das richtige Lied?



Da ich, wenn ich auf dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin fast permanent Musik höre, ist sowas auch schon vorgekommen. Allerdings keine Situation wo sich ein Auto vor mit 3 mal überschlägt und dann kommt zufälligerweise "I will always love you" auf meine Ohren gedudelt. So kitschig gehts dann durch Zufall wohl auch nicht. 

Wenn ich das jetzt beschreiben müsste, vielleicht sowas wie Sonnenschein an einer Straßenkreuzung wo ich um die Ecke biege und genau der strahlenden Sonne entgegenfahre und kurz vorher hat dieses Lied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vATvNdMS-QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



angefangen.

Das ist schon ein sehr entspannendes und cooles Gefühl 
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du das meinst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2011)

Als ich damals das erste Date mit meiner jetzigen Freundin hatte, warn wir Schlittschuh laufen. Es hat total geschneit, und dann kam halt das Lied in genau der Version...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXGqfmUsE7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und ja, es passte einfach zu 10000%. Sowohl in der Situation damals, als auch bei Scrubs. 

In Scrubs gibt es sowieso wundervolle Musik, auch hier von Peter Gabriel...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytXEtbC4OqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da verdrückt man schon ein kleines Tränchen


----------



## bkeleanor (22. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Rascal Flatts - Life is a highway



jup der ist es
danke

so sachen wie im fitness center wo dann eye of the tiger läuft...oder auf der autobahn aufem nachhause weg als "highway star" gelaufen ist ...das ist schon vorgekommen.

geil war aber eines tages als ich an einem freien nachmittag kurz was einkaufen gegangen bin und dann "free ride" angefangen hat.


----------



## Arcturos (22. März 2011)

ich finde es gibt nicht nur gute musik in fantasy filmen, auch in action filmen gibt es tolle soundtracks
schaut euch mal Mision: Impossible 2 an und achtet vor allem auf die musik und wie sie in szene gesetzt ist

hier meine lieblingsszene:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UqM_PHSv8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Arcturos schrieb:


> ich finde es gibt nicht nur gute musik in fantasy filmen, auch in action filmen gibt es tolle soundtracks
> schaut euch mal Mision: Impossible 2 an und achtet vor allem auf die musik und wie sie in szene gesetzt ist
> 
> hier meine lieblingsszene:
> ...



Das ist echt ne Epic-Scene, konnte mich gar nicht so gut daran erinnern.

Top


----------



## Deadmachinima (23. März 2011)

Wo ich hier gerade schon so viele Szenen aus Scrubs gesehen habe, will ich doch auch mal eine einbringen. Die Szene geht einem auch immer echt nah. 


[youtube]WetBMR35URk[/youtube]


----------



## Manaldheilungl (23. März 2011)

Musik ist mir sehr wichtig bei Filmen und Spielen. Ich hätte da anzubieten:

Die Endszene in American Beauty (Plastic Bag Theme)
Die Endszene in Fight Club
Die Endszene in Inception

Die Szene in Kickass, in der Big Daddy die Lagerhalle "aufräumt" und anzündet.

Die kurze Melodie die spielt, als das erste mal der Name Wolfgang Stieglitz fällt in Inglorious Basterds finde ich super lustig im Zusammenhang.

Die lange Introsequenz in Watchmen. Beinahe besser als der Rest des Films.

Beinahe jeder Einsatz von Musik in Kill Bill. Die ist einfach perfekt gewählt.

Jedes Mal, wenn ein Harry Potter Teil beginnt und das WB Logo angeflogen kommt und der Theme spielt, das hat was Nostalgisches. Immerhin les ich das schon seit 10 Jahren. 

Mehrere Szenen in Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs. Persönliche Lieblingsszene ist der Fall des alten Königs von der Spitze von Minas Tirith.

Ich merk grad ich hab zu viele Filme und krieg das gar nicht mehr richtig auf die Reihe.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. März 2011)

In Bezug auf Spielen möchte ich gerne mal den Soundtrack von God of War reinbringen.

Es geht mir in diesem Fall nicht um eine bestimmte Stelle, da die musikalische Untermalung in meinen Augen einfach perfekt ist. Ich finde dass der Soundtrack aus "ein halbnackter Kerl schlachtet halb Griechenland ab" ein wirklicher, tiefgreifender Epos gemacht hat, wie die griechische Mythologie sie hervorbringt.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. März 2011)

Zunächstmal zu Scrubs:

Book of Love, das Ende von Scrubs (Med School war toll, aber die regulären Folgen waren besser) war für mich das Ende einer Ära, da ich Scrubs seit einigen Jahren kenne und viel Spaß damit hatte, da viel mit verbunden habe.

Aber eigentlich möchte ich euch darauf aufmerksam machen, das Musik im richtigen Augenblick, an der richtigen Stelle auch sehr viel Spaß machen kann.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuPVldjNZ1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bekomms nich hin...HILFEEE

*hoff* vllt. klappt es ja.

Ich halte es für eine sehr sehr starke Szene, die mir dieses Jahr sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2011)

Red Dead Redemption hat auch klasse Songs, wie den hier ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYLpYu2EQxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ihr spoilerfrei bleiben wollt, lest euch nicht die Kommentare durch  Kleiner Tipp.


----------

